# Zagg InvisibleShield: can't get rid of streaks!!



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I've installed 2 unsuccessful front shields and got the same streaks. I can't squeegee them out and drying doesn't do anything.

Should I buy a new one and c'est la vie to the streaked ones? What the **/@ am I doing wrong? I'm spraying the entire sticky side with the solution and putting it on, squeegeeing the bubbles out. I don't have bubbles, but tons of streaks!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

that is odd. i sprayed *both* sides as per instructions. Be generous with the spray? and get the squeegeed out stuff with a cloth right away.
I was just commenting to my wife how much less streaky the screen was compared to the plain uncovered version when i saw this post. The shield seems to be less bothered by finger oil.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I found with my InvisibleShields it would take 3 or 4 days before all the streaks completely disappeared. (These streaks were very small though)


----------

